# Non-Arab Psychologist in Dubai - recommendations



## MiaFord (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello everyone!

Do you know a good psychologist to recommend in Dubai? Preferably non-arab / non-Muslim. Any European, American, Australian recommendations please?

Thanks!


----------

